# Seeing is believing - Reverse Painting



## gtriever (Dec 1, 2017)

I've learned a lot from the wise people at this site, including how color choice can affect the pen blank when doing reverse painting. What I hadn't seen was a side-to-side comparison photo. So... for all us newer guys, here's a perfect example. The blanks used are the 4-color opal pearl from Almalgam-Mutt Blanks (Pearl #11). Pic 1 is reverse painted in White, pic 2 is reverse painted in Black. Amazing difference!


----------



## Mike Daugherty (Dec 1, 2017)

*Reverse Painting*

Wow what a difference.  Beautiful work.  What kits are those?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 1, 2017)

They look completely different!!  
earl


----------



## gtriever (Dec 1, 2017)

Mike Daugherty said:


> Wow what a difference.  Beautiful work.  What kits are those?



Virage rollerball in pic 1, Baron rollerball in pic 2.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks Art. 
A picture is worth a thousand words and two pictures are worth Four Thousand words! :good:  :biggrin:

I like it when people take it upon themselves to experiment with ideas and then post results that can be SEEN. It is especially helpful to see contrasting scenarios.


----------



## Brotherdale (Dec 1, 2017)

Wow! Great visual. I have been wondering about this. 
Now I know.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 1, 2017)

> A picture is worth a thousand words and two pictures are worth Four Thousand words!


Grasshopper says "Wow!"  Wouldn't have thought of that much difference.  Thank you, honorable master.


----------



## Herb G (Dec 1, 2017)

Way cool to see it up close like that. 
I worked at a car repair shop when I got out of high school (among other jobs) for several years.
The paint master taught me the difference between using different base coats before shooting the colors.
He used a silver base coat for light colors, and a gold base coat for darker colors. Then the color is applied and the difference is amazing.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you. That will help me a lot in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Bob in SF (Dec 2, 2017)

Beauties, Art!


----------

